# Inkasso Mahnung bekommen, wie handeln? =(



## Kenkogamer (31 Juli 2013)

Heey ich hoffe ich könnt mir helfen!!​ICH HAB EIN RIIEESEN MIST GEBAUT!​Ich hab durch die Seite fakerscript etwas gekauft auf einer Internetseite mit fakedaten von mir, im Höhe von 100 EURO!!!! 
(Fakerscript: Die Bankkonten bzw die Kreditkarten werden nach dem originalen Algorithmus generiert, deswegen sind diese gültig, wenn sie diese auf einer Webseite prüfen lassen. Jedoch ist nicht gesagt, dass diese Bankkonten/Kreditkarten Personen zuzuweisen sind. Dass heißt,die Bankkonten/Kreditkarten sind gültig, aber nicht vergeben! Somit kann auch kein wirt.Schaden für das jeweilige Bankinstitut entstehen. ) ​ICH WEIß DAS ICH EIN RIESEN MIST GEBAUT HABE UND ICH HAB JETZT ANGST!! =(( 
Ich bin 14 Jahre alt und ein Junge und habe auf einer Sexseite Coins gekauft durch fake Lastschrift,
oh man ich VOLLTROTTEL!! (((
Ich hab eine Inkasso Mahnung an meine Email bekommen von der Seite.. Da drin steht:
 __​_Herrn ********(Fake name) ****** 19 (Fake adresse) ****** Fake Daten._​_ Erkrath, 23.07.2013 _
_liberECO INKASSO . Postfach 3309 . 40683 Erkrath registriertes Inkassounternehmen nach RDG_​_Aktenzeichen: *********** Kundennummer: ***********-******* Ideawise Limited, Alliance Building, 130-6 Connaught Road, Central Hong Kong_​_INKASSOMAHNUNG_​_Sehr geehrter Herr *****,_​_die Firma Ideawise Limited, mit der Webseite www.kaufmich.com, hat die bisher gegen Sie bestehende offene Forderung an uns zwecks Einziehung übergeben._​_Wir fordern Sie hiermit auf, die umseitig aufgeführte Forderung in Höhe von 102,19 EUR unverzüglich, spätestens jedoch bis zum_​_06.08.2013_​_auf unser unten angegebenes Bankkonto unter Angabe des Aktenzeichens *********** einzuzahlen. Achten Sie bitte auf die Richtigkeit dieser Daten._​*Aufgrund des bestehenden Zahlungsverzugs sind Sie gemäß §§ 286 ff. BGB zur Erstattung der durch unsere Inanspruchnahme entstandenen Kosten verpflichtet.*​*Sollte nach Ablauf dieser Frist die von Ihnen geschuldete Forderung nicht in voller Höhe auf unserem Konto eingegangen sein, werden wir das Mahnverfahren gegen Sie fortsetzen. Denken Sie daran, dass jede Zahlungsverzögerungen und gerichtliche Schritte weitere Kosten für Sie verursachen.*​
*
Meine Frage ist ob ich jetzt eine Anzeige kriege für meine scheiß Tat!!! Wenn meine Eltern das wissen dann bin ich 100pro aus der Familie ausgeschlossen!! Ich hab so eine Angst !! ( Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter!! ( Was meint ihr was ich machen kann?? *​*Und übrigens alles was ich im Internet angegeben habe von mir, stimmt zu 100% nicht! *​*Ich bin Dankbar für jeden Rat und Antwort zu meiner Schuld!! =(*​


----------



## Hippo (31 Juli 2013)

Runterfahren, Unterhose wechseln, nachdenken ...

In der Kaserne schrillt das Telefon.
*Schroffe Stimme: "Was haben Sie an Fahrzeugen da?"*
"Momentan nur den alten Jeep, mit dem der General seinen fetten Hintern spazieren fährt."
_*"Wissen Sie, wer hier spricht?" - *_
"Nein."
_*"Hier spricht der General, und es ist mein Jeep, von dem Sie reden, Soldat. Sie melden sich bei mir!" *_
"Wissen Sie, wer hier spricht?"
_*"Nein."*_
"Na, dann schleich dich, Fettwanst!"


----------



## Kenkogamer (31 Juli 2013)

Hey Hippo, was hat deine Antwort jetzt zu bedeuten?
Heißt es das die mir nichts antun können da sie nichts wissen von mir, außer die Fake daten die ich angegeben habe?
Habe auch meine Hotmail (email Account) deaktiviert und alle Mails gelöscht.


----------



## Reducal (31 Juli 2013)

Kenkogamer schrieb:


> ....


Du hast dich als 14järiger mit Fakedaten bei kaufmich.com von einer Berliner Anbieterin mit Geschäftsadresse in China angemeldet. Alles, was die von dir haben, ist die eMailadresse bei Hotmail. Da du über diese eMailadresse nur virtuell erreichbar bist, kann man dir auch keine Inkassopost mit dem Briefträger zustellen.

Vergiss den Quatsch, auch wenn du der jenige bist, der ihn erst ausglöst hatte. Wenn du nichts weiter machst und deiner Familie auch nichts davon erzählst, wird niemand davon erfahren. Geh an einen See oder ins Freibad und gönn´ dir für Hippos Antwort und auch für meine ein Eis!


----------



## Kenkogamer (31 Juli 2013)

)Danke leute! Dann hab ich ja nichts zu befürchten!
Bin ja auch in der Türkei zum Urlaub, werd dann wohl zum Meer gehen und mich relaxen! =)


----------



## Hippo (31 Juli 2013)

Aber ich gestehe daß ich Dir den Einlauf Deines Vaters durchaus gönnen würde ...
Ist gut für´s Merken ...


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (31 Juli 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Aber ich gestehe daß ich Dir den Einlauf Deines Vaters durchaus gönnen würde ...



Na na, Hippo... ich habe mich mal mit der Mutter eines Hasimausi-Kunden unterhalten, die sich ein wenig darüber echauffiert hatte, dass ihr 14-jähriger Sohn auf solchen Seiten herumsurft und dabei einen untergeschobenen Vertrag eingegangen ist.

Meine Antwort war, dass ich mir mehr Sorgen machen würde, wenn mein 14-jähriger Sohn sich nicht für solche Seiten interessieren würde. Da hat sie gelacht.


----------



## Hippo (31 Juli 2013)

In der Sache da gibt es gewichtigere Gründe für einen Einlauf als die Schweinchenseite ...


----------



## Kenkogamer (1 August 2013)

das ist mir bewusst Hippo, aber es geht grundsätzlich um etwas anderes. Trotzdem danke für deine Antwort, ich denke ich hab nichts zu befürchten, einfach die Mails ignorieren?


----------



## Hippo (1 August 2013)

Junger Mann - es ist alles gesagt ...
Denken mußt jetzt selber!
Im Zweifelsfall Papi fragen ...


----------

